# Alternative zu KNX



## egro (12 August 2017)

Wenn euch "normale" Taster zu einfach sind und KNX zu teuer, schaut euch mal das an:
www.kopplernetz.org

Sind leider Schweizer Produkte (leider, weil das Forum hier aus Deutschland ist!).
Für mich als Schweizer eine super Lösung.


Ich habe die schon eingesetzt und funktionieren super.
Auf einem TKE04/08 können bis 4/8 Taster (2/4 Wippen) konfiguriert werden, Temp.- & Feuchtefühler und sogar eine Temp.-Sollwert-Verstellung mit Signalisation.
Die 4 oder 8 RGB-LED können individuell angesteuert werden (für "ON" eine Farbe und für "OFF" eine Farbe).
Verdrahtet wird alles mit 2x2x0.8- Kabel (24VDC und BUS).
Als Schnittstelle zur SPS dient eine RS-485-Karte, falls vorhanden die RS-485-Schnittstelle des Controllers oder ein IP-Gateway (empfohlen wird das Zweite und Dritte, von mir persönlich)

Ich bin weder bei dieser Firma beteiligt, noch arbeite ich für Sie. 
(Vielleicht liest Herr E. das und ich kriege in Zukunft Rabatt .
Ich kam durch eine Empfehlung von WAGO zu dem Produkt.

Nach einigen Start-Schwierigkeiten funktioniert aber alles super (Die Probleme lagen nicht am Produkt, sondern an meinen mangelhaften Kenntnissen!)
Bei Problemen gibt's diverse Diagnose-Möglichkeiten (Software, SPS intern oder mit den Komponenten selber).
Der Support ist auch 1A!!!

Das ganze hat zwar seinen Preis, ist aber immer noch deutlich günstiger als eine KNX-Lösung.
Die Hardware ist günstiger (ca. 20-25%) und es wird keine teure Software (ETS) benötigt.


----------



## Stero (12 August 2017)

Kennst du eine Bezugsquelle für privat?


----------



## GLT (12 August 2017)

Ohne Preisliste schwer zu beurteilen - 20-25% billiger als was? Im Gegensatz zu den schweineteueren Schalterherstellern u. dessen teuersten Produkten?

Modbus selbst als Technik ist sicher interessant, aber mit KNX hat man wesentlich mehr Freiheiten was die Verkabelung im Felde anbelangt u. Auswahl bei allen wichtigen Herstellern u. deren Flächenprogrammen.

Für DIY trifft natürlich ETS-Beschaffungspreis zu, für den gewerblichen Errichter spielt das idR keine Rolle, da eh da.


----------



## egro (12 August 2017)

Bezugsquelle steht auf der Seite. Ob GAFE an Private liefert weiss ich leider nicht.
Ansonsten über deinen Elektriker beziehen...



Den Preisvergleich habe ich mit Feller-Produkten gemacht. Bei uns in der Schweiz kommst du um die nicht herum!
Feller hat aber auch die besten Produkte (das ist meine Erfahrung nach 20 Jahren im Job... und ich hatte auch schon andere Hersteller...) 
Ein TKE04 ist um die 130 Euro. Ein ähnlicher KNX-Taster kostet bei uns locker 180 Euro.
Bei 10 oder 20 Stück ist der Preisvorteil schon deutlich spürbar. Mein letztes Projekt hatte aber fast 100 Stück.
Bei manchen Projekten wird um jeden Euro gekämpft (und im privaten Bereich sowieso!)...

Was kostet eigentlich ein KNX-Taster (mit 2 Wippen) in Deutschland?


----------



## seeba (12 August 2017)

Achtung, Link zu einem Online-Shop. Ich habe damit nichts zu tun. Dient nur als Beispiel.
https://www.voltus.de/?cl=details&anid=4232225e77d605cf6fe11117b8b562ef

Gemessen an der Funktionalität derzeit unschlagbar!


----------



## GLT (12 August 2017)

Der, von seeba, verlinkte Taster ist ein absolut genialer Taster (12fach, incl. Temp-Sensor, Logiken u. RGB-Symbolik).
Vom selben Hersteller kostet ein 4fach knapp unter 60,-- im 55er Programm - gibt aber auch andere in der Preisklasse.

Im deutschen Markt wäre da, nach derzeit bekannter Faktenlage, keinerlei Vorteil oder Alternative zu KNX.


----------



## Hanix (14 August 2017)

@ egro, haben diese Produkte eine CE-Kennzeichnung sprich Konfirmitätserklärung?


----------



## egro (14 August 2017)

Keine Ahnung...
Das müsstest du den Hersteller fragen.


----------



## mnuesser (14 August 2017)

GLT schrieb:


> Der, von seeba, verlinkte Taster ist ein absolut genialer Taster (12fach, incl. Temp-Sensor, Logiken u. RGB-Symbolik).
> Vom selben Hersteller kostet ein 4fach knapp unter 60,-- im 55er Programm - gibt aber auch andere in der Preisklasse.
> 
> Im deutschen Markt wäre da, nach derzeit bekannter Faktenlage, keinerlei Vorteil oder Alternative zu KNX.



Jab, die Sachen von MDT sind schon sehr günstig gemessen an anderen Herstellern.
Ich habe die 4-Fach und 2-Fach Taster von denen im Einsatz... Funktionieren wunderbar mit dem Gira E2 Weiss Seidenmatt sehen die auch toll aus...


----------



## ADS_0x1 (15 August 2017)

Ich hatte bereits hier auch nochmal eine andere Alternative gepostet, stehe auch in keiner Verbindung zu irgendeiner Firma (nur mal so am Rande erwähnt...).

Das Kopplernetz hört sich auch sehr interessant an, was ich immer noch nciht verstehe, ist warum das beispielsweise über modbus RTU geht. Mittlerweile kann doch jeder Mikrocontroller Ethernet oder zumindest ein Ethernetmodul über UART anbinden, dann könnte man das ganze doch als Linientopologie mit Modbus TCP machen... da kaum Daten übertragen werden,  könnte man da auch dutzende Geräte hintereinander hängen. Aber die Buskoppler von Wago, Beckhoff und Co sprechen da eine andere Zielgruppe, bzw. Nutzebene an. Bei KNX stört mich halt, dass jeder Hersteller für die Zertifizierung Asche ohne Ende bezahlt und dann der Kunde noch zur Kasse gebeten wird, wenn man die Software kauft... klar, für nen Elektrobetrieb sind die Softwarekosten ohne Probleme zu handhaben, aber meien FIrma macht kein KNX und damit kann ich meinem Chef auch keine ETS aus den Rippen leiern... egal, ich schweife ab :sm18:


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

Bei KNX tut sich für Privatpersonen im Moment etwas,
das ganze soll wohl App basierend sein, und es dem Häuslebauer ermöglichen,
ohne große Kosten seine Anlage in Betrieb zu nehmen...
Wird wohl Beschränkungen haben, aber raus ist dieses System auch noch nicht...


----------



## Stero (16 August 2017)

Du meinst aber nicht die ETS Inside, oder?


----------



## mnuesser (16 August 2017)

https://www.knx.org/knx-en/Landing-Pages/ETS-Inside-DE/index.php

Genau das, Problem an der ganzen Geschichte ist aber, dass man ne Wago CPU so nicht einbinden kann...
Man kann wahrscheinlich die Teilnnehmer suchen, ihnen Adressen geben, und vieleicht Sensoren und Aktoren direkt verschalten...
Das wirds dann aber auch gewesen sein...


----------



## Stero (16 August 2017)

Afaik kannst du damit die komplette Anlage einrichten - solange die Geräte keine Plugins benötigen, womit die Wago halt raus wäre. Gut, man könnte evtl. Die Wago in einem Miniprojekt mit der ETS5-Demo einrichten und dann die GAs per Hand übertragen ...


----------



## GLT (16 August 2017)

Zukünftig sind bei KNX-Geräten keine Plugins mehr zulässig, damit man im Projektexport wirklich alle Datenstände behält u. keine externen Daten berücksichtigen muss.

Die ETS-Inside soll das 1x-Projekt-Pedant werden, wobei mich die Lösung derzeit keineswegs überzeugt.

Wago wird eine entsprechende knxprod ausliefern, die kein Plugin benötigt u. damit ist dann auch ETS-seitig wieder alles in Butter - das wird aber generell über alle Hersteller noch dauern.


----------

